# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مسائل مربوط به مدرسه >  چطوری پیش رو غیرحضوری کنم ؟

## NoBogh

سلام دوستان، می خواستم ببینم راه های غیرحضوری کردن پیش برای من که امسال نهایی سوم دادم چیه ؟ به هرکس میگم قبول نمیکنه حتی غیردولتی ها !

----------

